# ~Creativity Comes a Long Way~ Ninetails_Lover's Artwork



## Ninetails_Lover (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, I'm finnaly going to show my artwork. I work hard on them and it takes me atleast a week or less to finish it and put it up. I will take requests, but be warned, this is my first time i will be taking requests. I also do artwork on the computer (I think it was called Digitalart or some thing, I don't know. Not all Mexicains know about this kind of stuff really, though I'm half, i'm still new to this kind of stuff).

Here are few of my Artwork:

Houndorhttp://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn263/animalactress/Pokemon/Copyoflupe.png

NOTE: The picture link above was hand drawn, but since i didn't have any good coloring stuff, i used paint to fill in the color.

Black and purple Ninetails http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn263/animalactress/Pokemon/BlackNinetails.jpg

I also do some Trainercards

Athena Heart Card #1 http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn263/animalactress/Pokemon/PokemonTrainerCard.jpg

Athena Heart Card #2http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn263/animalactress/Pokemon/Pokemontrainercard4.jpg

James Waves http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn263/animalactress/Pokemon/Trainercard3.jpg

NOTE: James Waves was requested by my twin. I just felt like putting it up there.

Thats just about every thing i have right now ^^' I hope you like them.


----------



## Taliax (Jan 19, 2009)

They're pretty good, but remember to always save pixel art as .png, never .jpg or .jpeg. I would like to request a skitty, but leave it black and white.


----------



## Ninetails_Lover (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, I'll try and figure how to save my pixel art .png

I'll get working on that skitty then.


----------



## Ninetails_Lover (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, heres the Skitty. I'm sorry if its not quite good, my cam needed new AA batteries, and my scanner doesn't pick up pencil really well. http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn263/animalactress/Pokemon/SkittyByManta2.png


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 21, 2009)

Ninetails_Lover said:


> Ok, heres the Skitty. I'm sorry if its not quite good, my cam needed new AA batteries, and my scanner doesn't pick up pencil really well. http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn263/animalactress/Pokemon/SkittyByManta2.png


Or maybe you accidentally saved it as a monochrome bitmap. Or was that the purpose since ES wanted "Black-and-white"? I think she meant "in pencil with no other colors."

Can I have a Swellow? Your choice of color or no color (colors other than pencil or not)


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 21, 2009)

Uh...ES?

But anyway draw a Azumarril~

Any colour.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 21, 2009)

Ninetails_Lover said:


> Houndorhttp://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn263/animalactress/Pokemon/Copyoflupe.png
> 
> NOTE: The picture link above was hand drawn, but since i didn't have any good coloring stuff, i used paint to fill in the color.


Well, all I can say is that it looks like a wolf, not a Houndour.



> Black and purple Ninetails http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn263/animalactress/Pokemon/BlackNinetails.jpg
> 
> I know it's your username, but actually, it's spelled Nine*tales*.


The Skitty's face also looks a bit misaligned.

I like your artwork a lot. Keep trying!

May I please have an Aerodactyl? Your choice on whether to color it.


----------



## Ninetails_Lover (Jan 22, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> Or maybe you accidentally saved it as a monochrome bitmap. Or was that the purpose since ES wanted "Black-and-white"? I think she meant "in pencil with no other colors."
> 
> Can I have a Swellow? Your choice of color or no color (colors other than pencil or not)


Shure, but its going to take longer then that skitty though,


EeveeSkitty- Ok ^^


Darksong- xP I thought so too, but I hadn't seen a picture of a Houndour for awhile when i made it, so I guess its a wolf ether way. Drawing a skitty was my first time drawing one :sweatdrop: And I'll get working on that Aerodactyl also.

I'm going to be one busy bee


----------



## Dragon (Jan 27, 2009)

The TRainer Cards are just badly edited Pokecharms cards.



Ninetails_Lover said:


> Athena Heart Card #2http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn263/animalactress/Pokemon/Pokemontrainercard4.jpg


The hell. If you're going to edit a card when it clearly says you shouldn't, at least erase the part that says _Pokecharms._ What's with the badges, and the Pokemon? *glares* You resized them, didn't you?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 27, 2009)

Ugh... the amount of theives I've seen recently is ridiculous.



> We ask you *not to modify this card *or *remove the credit in it*, as the materials on this program are submitted by members of the Pokecharms community ONLY for use on the TC Maker and by using their stuff without credit, it's a slap in the face to their effort - not to mention my own in providing this program.


Uh oh, someone's in trouble.


----------

